# I looked at myself in the mirror this morning



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok…I’ll just say it. I found a gray wiry hair about an inch long, IN MY EYEBROW!!!! :smpullhair: How on earth I had not seen it before is beyond me. I’m thinking it has a life of its own and has for months, tucked himself in with my other brow hair when I look at myself in the mirror. Then when it knows I’m away from a mirror, he comes out of hiding and is waiving around for all the world to see as I’m talking to them. I was wondering why people would look above my eyes instead of in my eyes while I was talking to them. That blasted long wiry hair was probably waiving at them!!! And who on earth ever knew an eyebrow hair would get gray and wiry??? I have no idea how that can be since I have absolutely no gray hair on my head.  And I make sure I get to the salon every 6 weeks to keep it that way.  

So what else do I have to look forward to? I knew that men got bushy out of control brows as they aged, but had no idea women did. Please don’t tell me I’ll start growing hair in my ears too! To make matters worse, sometime today my right *cough* hip area *cough* started to really ache. It hurts to sit. It hurts to stand. I was telling my mom about it and she said it sounded like sciatica. :w00t: Huh?? :huh: Isn’t that what old people always complain about? Dang I’m depressed.  I think I’ll go to the grocery store tonight and pick up some prune juice and whatever else I can find that you typically see in an elderly persons cart. Maybe I’ll need one of those scooters too. And if someone calls me ma’m, I may totally lose it. :angry: Just shoot me now. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: OMG, I haven't laughed that hard in ages!!!!!! The tears are still rolling down my cheeks :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 



......just how long was that bugger? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:    


Now I need to remove that picture from my brain so I can stop laughing.....


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm so tempted to laugh but I know as soon as I do I'll have one of those suckers growing out of my eyebrows. I'm going to go pluck and quietly giggle on the inside.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863323


> Ok…I’ll just say it. I found a gray wiry hair about an inch long, IN MY EYEBROW!!!![/B]



Wait till they start coming out your ears and nose...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: 

Whew, I thought something horrible happened to you in the middle of the night!

Now that I know you are okay, I feel a lot better.

Gray, you say?

Welcome to the club, dear. It's really not that bad. There are ways to match your eyebrows to your hair, if necessary. The salon knows all about it.....

People tell me that 50 is the new 40, so that must mean that 40 is the new 30. B)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 16 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863332


> :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: OMG, I haven't laughed that hard in ages!!!!!! The tears are still rolling down my cheeks :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laugh it up Pat. I'm saying it was a GOOD inch long!!! I should have taken a picture of it beside a ruler. I tossed that baby so fast this morning. Now that I think about it, I should have at least given it a proper burial. That sucker had to have been living there for a long time to get that long! And it was SNEAKY! I'm looking in a magnifying mirror all the time when tweezing my brows. HOW could I have not seen it? And seriously, am I the only woman on earth that this has happened to?

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Dec 16 2009, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863335


> I'm so tempted to laugh but I know as soon as I do I'll have one of those suckers growing out of my eyebrows. I'm going to go pluck and quietly giggle on the inside.[/B]


Oh Angelyn, you have a good 10-15 years before you have to worry about this. IF you have to worry about this. I'm thinking I must truly be the only woman this has happened to.

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 16 2009, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863340


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863323





> Ok…I’ll just say it. I found a gray wiry hair about an inch long, IN MY EYEBROW!!!![/B]



Wait till they start coming out your ears and nose... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

They better not. I'm telling you if that starts to happen, poke me with a fork cuz I'm done!

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 16 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863341


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:
> 
> Whew, I thought something horrible happened to you in the middle of the night!
> 
> ...


Well I'm in my 40's and my 30's NEVER were like this. They may be able to match my brow hair to my head hair, but if they continue to get long and wirey I don't know what the heck I'm going to do.

Geritol...do they still make Geritol? I'm adding to my list of things to pick up at the store that old people get.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Where do I start....I found my first grey hair at about 21, I think I may have already seen a shorter grey eyebrow hair but plucked it, I say I think this because it is stricken it from my memory. I think you are right, people were just staring at it not your eyes...haha. 
You should have left it there so they could put a foil on it at the salon! :biggrin: one big foil!

and guess what? sciatica...been there, done that too. It has been bad on and off for a couple of years. Right now it a good period, although last month something was up and both hips were worse than ever. I could only sleep on my back and could hardly move to get out of bed. Anyhow it is gone now for the most part. Yes I even had to stop and rest and stretch on long drives. SIGH! Try glucosimine, lots of water, stretching. For God's sake don't sit down too long because you can't get back up. I didn't know that was an old people thing thou or i wouldn't have mentioned it to anyone.

I bought some prune juice a long time ago now, it wasn't bad. (not sure if I should say that or not either). 
You mean you haven't been called M'am yet ? it is really weird to hear it. : :new_shocked:

speaking of hairs....have you had one on your face? a long blonde one that for some reason is a little coarser and about an inch long by the time you see it...and you think how did you not notice it before...about half way between your mouth and ear...how could anyone miss that?
well at least it is only one.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Dec 16 2009, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863371


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863323





> Ok…I’ll just say it. I found a gray wiry hair about an inch long, IN MY EYEBROW!!!! :smpullhair: How on earth I had not seen it before is beyond me. I’m thinking it has a life of its own and has for months, tucked himself in with my other brow hair when I look at myself in the mirror. Then when it knows I’m away from a mirror, he comes out of hiding and is waiving around for all the world to see as I’m talking to them. I was wondering why people would look above my eyes instead of in my eyes while I was talking to them. That blasted long wiry hair was probably waiving at them!!! And who on earth ever knew an eyebrow hair would get gray and wiry??? I have no idea how that can be since I have absolutely no gray hair on my head.  And I make sure I get to the salon every 6 weeks to keep it that way.
> 
> So what else do I have to look forward to? I knew that men got bushy out of control brows as they aged, but had no idea women did. Please don’t tell me I’ll start growing hair in my ears too! To make matters worse, sometime today my right *cough* hip area *cough* started to really ache. It hurts to sit. It hurts to stand. I was telling my mom about it and she said it sounded like sciatica. :w00t: Huh?? :huh: Isn’t that what old people always complain about? Dang I’m depressed.  I think I’ll go to the grocery store tonight and pick up some prune juice and whatever else I can find that you typically see in an elderly persons cart. Maybe I’ll need one of those scooters too. And if someone calls me ma’m, I may totally lose it. :angry: Just shoot me now. :smilie_tischkante:[/B]



Where do I start....I found my first grey hair at about 21, I think I may have already seen a shorter grey eyebrow hair but plucked it, I say I think this because it is stricken it from my memory. I think you are right, people were just staring at it not your eyes...haha. 

You should have left it there so they could put a foil on it at the salon! :biggrin: one big foil!

and guess what? Sciatica...been there, done that too. It has been bad on and off for a couple of years. Right now it a good period, although last month something was up and both hips were worse than ever. I could only sleep on my back and could hardly move. Anyhow it is gone now for the most part. Yes I even had to stop and rest and stretch on long drives. SIGH! Try glucosimine, lots of water, stretching. For God's sake don't sit down too long because you can't get back up! I am like this too at 45 imagine what <strike>I'll </strike> we'll be like at 80 ?! I didn't know that was an old people thing thou or i wouldn't have mentioned it to anyone.

I bought some prune juice a long time ago now, it wasn't bad. (not sure if I should say that or not either). 

You mean you haven't been called M'am yet ? it is really weird to hear it. : :new_shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well of course you've dealt with sciatica. You are my twin. :hugging: And funny you should mention driving. I thought I was going to die on my drive home from the store. That was miserable. It's a 30 minute drive and I seriously thought I was going to have to pull over and walk around the car. I haven't tried laying down yet. So that means I'll have a sleepless night. So far walking is the best. Sitting is awful. Standing is ok but then starts to hurt after a bit. But driving was the worst! I'm going to the chiropractor tomorrow. This is awful. What in the world causes it? And I've been wondering the same thing. What in the world will I, or we, be like in our 80's? :confused1: I'm ready to move to NJ to let Pat take care of me like she does the elderly neighbor man. Wonder if she'll hire 'pool boy' again this summer? :supacool: 

Good to know about the glucosomine. I've let up on that but am going out to the kitchen right now to take some. Done sitting for now. :blush:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863376


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Dec 16 2009, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863371





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863323





> Ok…I’ll just say it. I found a gray wiry hair about an inch long, IN MY EYEBROW!!!! :smpullhair: How on earth I had not seen it before is beyond me. I’m thinking it has a life of its own and has for months, tucked himself in with my other brow hair when I look at myself in the mirror. Then when it knows I’m away from a mirror, he comes out of hiding and is waiving around for all the world to see as I’m talking to them. I was wondering why people would look above my eyes instead of in my eyes while I was talking to them. That blasted long wiry hair was probably waiving at them!!! And who on earth ever knew an eyebrow hair would get gray and wiry??? I have no idea how that can be since I have absolutely no gray hair on my head.  And I make sure I get to the salon every 6 weeks to keep it that way.
> 
> So what else do I have to look forward to? I knew that men got bushy out of control brows as they aged, but had no idea women did. Please don’t tell me I’ll start growing hair in my ears too! To make matters worse, sometime today my right *cough* hip area *cough* started to really ache. It hurts to sit. It hurts to stand. I was telling my mom about it and she said it sounded like sciatica. :w00t: Huh?? :huh: Isn’t that what old people always complain about? Dang I’m depressed.  I think I’ll go to the grocery store tonight and pick up some prune juice and whatever else I can find that you typically see in an elderly persons cart. Maybe I’ll need one of those scooters too. And if someone calls me ma’m, I may totally lose it. :angry: Just shoot me now. :smilie_tischkante:[/B]



Where do I start....I found my first grey hair at about 21, I think I may have already seen a shorter grey eyebrow hair but plucked it, I say I think this because it is stricken it from my memory. I think you are right, people were just staring at it not your eyes...haha. 

You should have left it there so they could put a foil on it at the salon! :biggrin: one big foil!

and guess what? Sciatica...been there, done that too. It has been bad on and off for a couple of years. Right now it a good period, although last month something was up and both hips were worse than ever. I could only sleep on my back and could hardly move. Anyhow it is gone now for the most part. Yes I even had to stop and rest and stretch on long drives. SIGH! Try glucosimine, lots of water, stretching. For God's sake don't sit down too long because you can't get back up! I am like this too at 45 imagine what <strike>I'll </strike> we'll be like at 80 ?! I didn't know that was an old people thing thou or i wouldn't have mentioned it to anyone.

I bought some prune juice a long time ago now, it wasn't bad. (not sure if I should say that or not either). 

You mean you haven't been called M'am yet ? it is really weird to hear it. : :new_shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well of course you've dealt with sciatica. You are my twin. :hugging: And funny you should mention driving. I thought I was going to die on my drive home from the store. That was miserable. It's a 30 minute drive and I seriously thought I was going to have to pull over and walk around the car. I haven't tried laying down yet. So that means I'll have a sleepless night. So far walking is the best. Sitting is awful. Standing is ok but then starts to hurt after a bit. But driving was the worst! I'm going to the chiropractor tomorrow. This is awful. What in the world causes it? And I've been wondering the same thing. What in the world will I, or we, be like in our 80's? :confused1: I'm ready to move to NJ to let Pat take care of me like she does the elderly neighbor man. Wonder if she'll hire 'pool boy' again this summer? :supacool: 

Good to know about the glucosomine. I've let up on that but am going out to the kitchen right now to take some. Done sitting for now. :blush:
[/B][/QUOTE]


My friend had it bad, she couldn't sit at work and was standing at her desk. Normally it feels like it is inside the joint. This last time it felt on the outside on both sides, if that makes sense. anyhow....dr. didn't seem to make much of it.????!!!! aren't they supposed to tell you how to fix things, not just what it is.
I think it is a pinched nerve, I'm not sure. maybe (for me) it is a combination of not exercising, slouching, ie poor posture while at the computer and a lot of sitting at work, and everythign just slumping together to pinch a nerve ( don't I sound attractive?, a real catch).

lay on the floor and do leg lifts and also do some lunges (sp?)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wait'll you get them on your chin. Wait a minute, did I say that? It's never happened to me, I just heard about it...I think Deb has chin hair.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what about the wierd hair that pops up on your chin or above your lip. My poor friend discovered her first one hours before her wedding in February and she was mortified that she almost got married with it there.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Crystal, you are so expressive with your stories :biggrin: You gave me a jolly good laugh. 

My hair has been fully "silver" for about 8 years. I started going silver as a child. I get so many compliments on it now though that I am quite happy about it. When it comes to the eyebrows, I dye them. Silver in the eyebrows is aging for sure, a bit here and there is ok, but one inch long ones is a no no :w00t: :brownbag:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 16 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863384


> Wait'll you get them on your chin. Wait a minute, did I say that? It's never happened to me, I just heard about it...I think Deb has chin hair. [/B]


So funny, Lin. I'm glad you didn't say me!!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 16 2009, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863384


> Wait'll you get them on your chin. Wait a minute, did I say that? It's never happened to me, I just heard about it...I think Deb has chin hair. [/B]



And the cute lil mustache to go with it. 

Poor Deb, she even gets picked on when she's not around. lol


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Poor Crystal!!! Next thing you know she'll be wearing glasses to look through her magnifying mirror! 
I was just looking through a magazine that had a t-shirt that read "This is the oldest I've ever been." It struck me as so funny!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smrofl: :smrofl: ((((((CRYSTAL))))))) I haven't laughed so hard, you remind me of Charity :smrofl: omg you two would be scarey :smrofl: Now about the BIG BAD HAIR :smrofl: :smrofl: oh forget it I can't stop laughing, my gosh I almost wet my pants :brownbag: :HistericalSmiley: I have to meet you one day before you go all gray and forget how to get to your store :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: be careful with the prune juice :HistericalSmiley: maybe you better stop at the store and get some Depends :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

grey eyebrow hair - really - I hadn't even thought of that - now I'm afraid to look in the mirror!!! the lady who shapes my eyebrows I hope is the only one paying attention to my eyebrows... now as soon as i feeling better I'm going to go stand in front of the mirror and exam my eyebrows and schedule my next highlight appt. I'm going to drink more wine and try not to think of eyebrow hair and my back.

ugh.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal - you think the hair is bad. Just you wait. Someday, in the not so terribly distant future, you'll received that dreaded piece of mail. You know, the one that . . . :brownbag: oh my I can hardly bring myself to say it . . . :behindsofa: oh heavens, you know :smcry: the piece of mail that invites you to join AARP! :eek2_gelb2: 

Their marketing is very good - that darn little piece of mail came about 6 weeks before that "special" birthday!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 16 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863384


> Wait'll you get them on your chin. Wait a minute, did I say that? It's never happened to me, I just heard about it...I think Deb has chin hair. [/B]


Oh heavens Linda, I was blessed with lovely chin hair in my early 20's. Laser hair removal is a wonderful thing. The electrolisist (sp?) was so kind, telling me that the most feminine women have chin hair because I was so mortified. :HistericalSmiley: Then he proceeded to tell me that the more testosterone women have, the better the libido! :w00t: I wanted to crawl into a cave I was so embarrased!!!

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 16 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863386


> Oh Crystal, you are so expressive with your stories :biggrin: You gave me a jolly good laugh.
> 
> My hair has been fully "silver" for about 8 years. I started going silver as a child. I get so many compliments on it now though that I am quite happy about it. When it comes to the eyebrows, I dye them. Silver in the eyebrows is aging for sure, a bit here and there is ok, but one inch long ones is a no no :w00t: :brownbag:[/B]


A meer child when the silver started huh? Is that where your screen name came from? And do tell, you're one of those famous silver haired beautiful ladies that write magazine articles or are on tv aren't you? Let's see, I'll have to start gathering names of who you may really be!

And why is this the first I'm finding out how common dying the eyebrows is? I've never seen this happening at any of the salons I go to. Please tell me they won't all be long and wiry though.

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 16 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863388


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 16 2009, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863384





> Wait'll you get them on your chin. Wait a minute, did I say that? It's never happened to me, I just heard about it...I think Deb has chin hair. [/B]



And the cute lil mustache to go with it. 

Poor Deb, she even gets picked on when she's not around. lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

Where is my friend Deb. I'm needing her moral support.

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 16 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863394


> Poor Crystal!!! Next thing you know she'll be wearing glasses to look through her magnifying mirror!
> I was just looking through a magazine that had a t-shirt that read "This is the oldest I've ever been." It struck me as so funny!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxo[/B]


ARRRRGHHHHH!!! That is something else that has recently started to happen. I'm doing the dreaded arm thing. You know, where you are trying to read something and you move the paper farther away from you and then you move it in closer to you trying to find the 'good light'. Hey...I'm accepting a lot here tonight but I'm still saying I'm looking for the good light. Until my next eye doctor appt anyway. B) 

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 16 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863399


> :smrofl: :smrofl: ((((((CRYSTAL))))))) I haven't laughed so hard, you remind me of Charity :smrofl: omg you two would be scarey :smrofl: Now about the BIG BAD HAIR :smrofl: :smrofl: oh forget it I can't stop laughing, my gosh I almost wet my pants :brownbag: :HistericalSmiley: I have to meet you one day before you go all gray and forget how to get to your store :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: be careful with the prune juice :HistericalSmiley: maybe you better stop at the store and get some Depends :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :w00t: Oh now I hadn't thought of that possible side affect!  I'm thinking compared to that, a long wiry eyebrow hair is nothing! Although this does make me think of another story back in the early 80's when a group of us went to El Salvador on a mission trip during their civil war. Not wanting to offend our hosts, we drank some fruit juice and well... 'nuff said. :eusa_hand: It's not nearly as embarrasing when it happens to everyone in the group! :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Dec 16 2009, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863422


> grey eyebrow hair - really - I hadn't even thought of that - now I'm afraid to look in the mirror!!! the lady who shapes my eyebrows I hope is the only one paying attention to my eyebrows... now as soon as i feeling better I'm going to go stand in front of the mirror and exam my eyebrows and schedule my next highlight appt. I'm going to drink more wine and try not to think of eyebrow hair and my back.
> 
> ugh.[/B]


A glass of wine! ::smacking my forehead with the palm of my hand:: Now why didn't I think of that. I'm betting that will help my siatica! As well as everything else I'm having to 'embrace' tonight.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Dec 16 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863449


> Crystal - you think the hair is bad. Just you wait. Someday, in the not so terribly distant future, you'll received that dreaded piece of mail. You know, the one that . . . :brownbag: oh my I can hardly bring myself to say it . . . :behindsofa: oh heavens, you know :smcry: the piece of mail that invites you to join AARP! :eek2_gelb2:
> 
> Their marketing is very good - that darn little piece of mail came about 6 weeks before that "special" birthday![/B]


You gotta be kidding??? They keep track of every single person who turns a certain age? And what is that 'special' age? I'm thinking I may not be getting the mail that year.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863452


> uote name='Silverhaven' post='863386' date='Dec 16 2009, 08:32 PM']
> 
> A meer child when the silver started huh? Is that where your screen name came from? And do tell, you're one of those famous silver haired beautiful ladies that write magazine articles or are on tv aren't you? Let's see, I'll have to start gathering names of who you may really be!
> 
> And why is this the first I'm finding out how common dying the eyebrows is? I've never seen this happening at any of the salons I go to. Please tell me they won't all be long and wiry though.[/B]


Yes, my kids have been complaining for quite a while that they also have quite a lot of grey hairs :shocked: It is from both sides of the family. No, I am just a Mum  nothing unusual. Maybe one day :supacool: I will shock everyone, and do something outrageous Lol.

My screen name comes from me starting to breed Silver Persian cats. That was my cattery name. I only ever bred one cat, my male turned out to be not interested in breeding lol. I also then found out I was highly allergic to cats. The funny thing is when you think of my actual surname  I married into it.

Dyeing eyebrows you don't see really in the salon, because one bottle of dye lasts for years at home. They will be wiry and long. LOL. I trim them.

I think that is why our eyesight gets poor. So we don't have to see those terrible things. :smheat:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 16 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863462


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863452





> uote name='Silverhaven' post='863386' date='Dec 16 2009, 08:32 PM']
> 
> A meer child when the silver started huh? Is that where your screen name came from? And do tell, you're one of those famous silver haired beautiful ladies that write magazine articles or are on tv aren't you? Let's see, I'll have to start gathering names of who you may really be!
> 
> And why is this the first I'm finding out how common dying the eyebrows is? I've never seen this happening at any of the salons I go to. Please tell me they won't all be long and wiry though.[/B]


Yes, my kids have been complaining for quite a while that they also have quite a lot of grey hairs :shocked: It is from both sides of the family. No, I am just a Mum  nothing unusual. Maybe one day :supacool: I will shock everyone, and do something outrageous Lol.

My screen name comes from me starting to breed Silver Persian cats. That was my cattery name. I only ever bred one cat, my male turned out to be not interested in breeding lol. I also then found out I was highly allergic to cats. The funny thing is when you think of my actual surname  I married into it.

Dyeing eyebrows you don't see really in the salon, because one bottle of dye lasts for years at home. They will be wiry and long. LOL. I trim them.

I think that is why our eyesight gets poor. So we don't have to see those terrible things. :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Seriously?? They'll be long and wiry? :huh: My mom did not do a very good job in preparing me for this stage of life. Gonna have to have a serious talk with her.

I had a Persian as a child. Then as a young adult I had a Seal Pointe Himalayan. LOVED those cats. But I will admit that I do NOT miss all the cat hair.

And your surname...now that's funny!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't want to scare you, but wait until you find grey hair in another, shall I say....ahem... private area! That really the end all!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 16 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863468


> I don't want to scare you, but wait until you find grey hair in another, shall I say....ahem... private area! That really the end all![/B]


Oy Vey! I'm not Jewish but that seems like the right expression. Spelling might not be right though.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

ROFL, thanks for the laugh! I needed that. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 16 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863468


> I don't want to scare you, but wait until you find grey hair in another, shall I say....ahem... private area! That really the end all![/B]



Pam, I wanted to say that, but I just couldn't. lol Thank ya!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I found my first gray hair when I was 20! UGH! That was a toughie!

And just the other day I found not one, but SEVERAL white (I refuse to call it gray) arm hairs! I AM IN MY EARLY 30's! :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying: :crying: 

Oh, and I remember in high school, we were standing out on the track and one of my friends kept complaining about a hair in her eye, so I kept looking and didn't see anything. So another friend steps in and finds the hair. She went to pull it out of her eye and it was attached to her face! It was a good 6-7" long! How the heck do you not notice that? Needless to say, we teased her to death about that! 

I can help you out and tell you to go get one of those lighted, magnification mirrors. You will never miss another hair like that again. I always thought I did a decent job tweezing my brows until I looked in my mom's mirror! Holy Cow! I was missing some major brow hairs! I bought one the next day!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 17 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863477


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 16 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863468





> I don't want to scare you, but wait until you find grey hair in another, shall I say....ahem... private area! That really the end all![/B]



Pam, I wanted to say that, but I just couldn't. lol Thank ya!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Whaaaatt???? That's going to happen too?? I can deal with grey hairs on my head..but I seriously had no idea it happened elsewhere too!!! omg.

Crystal, I'm still laughing about the scooter part- just make sure it has room for Zoe and Jett!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG. :smrofl: :smrofl: Peed my pants. :smheat: Crystal, you are not going to go easy into this night. I was going to mention the chin hair thing. Really worry when you can braid your chin hair and your eyebrows hairs. :smpullhair: I'm always afraid the hair dye people will drip it in my eye. :blink: Ladies, I do use a nifty product called Anastasia Eyebrow Gel, that comes in all colors to match hair and goes on like mascara. It's youth in a bottle for your brows.  
I remember giving memberships to AARP to friends in the past. Not so funny when I got my notice on my 50th birthday. :bysmilie: 

I started going white (redheads go white not gray) probably in my early 40's. I've been dying :w00t: ever since but a few months ago I had an allergic reaction to the dye. :new_shocked: You can't imagine how petrified I was about losing my auburn locks. I'm so light complected that I'd look like a cadaver :yucky: and I didn't know how I'd grow in the white...I'd look like a redheaded skunk. :shocked: Thanks goodness and Google, i found a hair dye product and salon that uses it that's organic and doesn't have ammonia and the really toxic ingredient most people are allergic to. I felt like I was reborn.  

Just think this about all the aches, pains, wayward hairs, bodily noises and functions, name calling (like ma'am), :hysteric: teasing, pill popping (lipitor, actonel...), no more construction guys whistling, memory sucking, eyesight losing, cellulite, hot flashing moments :smheat: that make up living. :behindsofa: It's better than the alternative. Isn't it? :confused1: 

Have a good night, dearie. :drinkup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God, I despise ma'am. Whatever happened to Miss, or Hey, sexy girl?
xoxoxoxo


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG! I haven't laughed this hard in years!!!! I'm laughing so hard I need some Depends!

Geritol!??! Do they seriously still sell it? And, what exactly was in it?

I can commiserate with the gray hair - starting going gray at 18! I was in the process of letting it go all gray, going natural - sounded good at the time - but changed my mind and had an emergency appointment at the salon this Saturday! Seriously, I called and literally BEGGED for an appointment!

And, the eyebrows, too. But, NOT an inch long!!! And, yes, my young friends, it happens in the nether regions, also! But, we shouldn't spoil all of the surprises that await you. 

I should be getting that SPECIAL mail in the next month or so. I CANNOT believe the big 50 is staring me in the face! Where do the years go??? It's depressing. I guess my shopping list is going to be getting a lot longer. I remember when hubby turned 50 and I thought "I'm married to an old man!" How did that happen?

Well, I started out laughing hysterically, not I could just cry!!! :crying: 

Linda


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You are so funny Crystal. You will stop worrying about the eyebrow hairs when some of the other stuff starts to happen to you.
Been there and done all of the above. Eventually the facial hair stopped for me. I have one very black, wiry hair in one eyebrow that appeared in my 40s and is still there. You may think that is ok but I am a redhead and have kind of dirty blond eyebrows. 
I am dealing with sciatica pain now. Although I am an old poop I don't think it has anything to do with age. I've been going for Acupuncture which I highly recommend. I discovered this time around that the sciatic nerve is the biggest nerve in the body. It is connected to the spinal column. This means most likely you have a back issue of some kind. My sciatica started to hurt from sitting too long at the computer. That's why I haven't been around here much. Talk about pain! All the way down to my foot on my left side hurts. I had "drop foot" which is caused by sciatica. I didn't know that. I'm still not back to myself. 
So you have a lot to look forward to dear Crystal. Brace yourself and try to keep your great sense of humor. You're going to need it! :w00t:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Dec 16 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863449


> Crystal - you think the hair is bad. Just you wait. Someday, in the not so terribly distant future, you'll received that dreaded piece of mail. You know, the one that . . . :brownbag: oh my I can hardly bring myself to say it . . . :behindsofa: oh heavens, you know :smcry: the piece of mail that invites you to join AARP! :eek2_gelb2:
> 
> Their marketing is very good - that darn little piece of mail came about 6 weeks before that "special" birthday![/B]


And, in your 60's ... the Medicare mail ... from every insurance company on earth!!! You don't get birthday cards ... you get Medicare birthday reminders! :smpullhair: (don't pull out too much hair ... it thins as you grow older! ... :smpullhair 

And, then the catalogs ... I won't even go into a detailed list. But, lets start with the *Independant Living* catalog! I have the flu and got so depressed looking at this catalog! Well, until I came to the page with the ... well, let's just say the pleasurable "V''s ... you know what I mean?   

Crystal, I'd just pluck out that gray hair! Be gone with it I say! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 16 2009, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863514


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Dec 16 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863449





> Crystal - you think the hair is bad. Just you wait. Someday, in the not so terribly distant future, you'll received that dreaded piece of mail. You know, the one that . . . :brownbag: oh my I can hardly bring myself to say it . . . :behindsofa: oh heavens, you know :smcry: the piece of mail that invites you to join AARP! :eek2_gelb2:
> 
> Their marketing is very good - that darn little piece of mail came about 6 weeks before that "special" birthday![/B]


And, in your 60's ... the Medicare mail ... from every insurance company on earth!!! You don't get birthday cards ... you get Medicare birthday reminders! :smpullhair: (don't pull out too much hair ... it thins as you grow older! ... :smpullhair: ) 

And, then the catalogs ... I won't even go into a detailed list. But, lets start with the *Independant Living* catalog! I have the flu and got so depressed looking at this catalog! *Well, until I came to the page with the ... well, let's just say the pleasurable "V''s ... you know what I mean?*   

Crystal, I'd just pluck out that gray hair! Be gone with it I say! :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

My FIL is in his 80s and sent over some of his catalogs for me to look at! :w00t: I couldn't believe the "TOYS" that were in these catalogs along with the "as seen on tv," the scooters, velcro shoes, elastic pants, etc. It was shocking! :new_shocked: He wanted me to pick something out for Christmas!!! :smrofl:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 17 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863513


> You are so funny Crystal. You will stop worrying about the eyebrow hairs when some of the other stuff starts to happen to you.
> Been there and done all of the above. Eventually the facial hair stopped for me. I have one very black, wiry hair in one eyebrow that appeared in my 40s and is still there. You may think that is ok but I am a redhead and have kind of dirty blond eyebrows.
> I am dealing with sciatica pain now. Although I am an old poop I don't think it has anything to do with age. I've been going for Acupuncture which I highly recommend. I discovered this time around that the sciatic nerve is the biggest nerve in the body. It is connected to the spinal column. This means most likely you have a back issue of some kind. My sciatica started to hurt from sitting too long at the computer. That's why I haven't been around here much. Talk about pain! All the way down to my foot on my left side hurts. I had "drop foot" which is caused by sciatica. I didn't know that. I'm still not back to myself.
> So you have a lot to look forward to dear Crystal. Brace yourself and try to keep your great sense of humor. You're going to need it! :w00t:[/B]


First of all, Elaine ... I do hope you are feeling better soon. Sciatica pain is terrible. :grouphug: 

I can relate to everything here. Sometimes I feel as though I have every physical aliment there is ... I feel like a medical museum! 

About those hairs ...

I didn't know, but, as one gets older ... and, I mean older ... the hairs on a woman's body seem to relocate! Apparently, the hair no longer grows on your legs and under arms. But, then they can pop out under your chin! :smpullhair: And, when you die ... the hair on your head can still grow! 

Crystal, I have decided you are still young. So, relax ... have fun ... and, enjoy your youthful years!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 17 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863516


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 16 2009, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863514





> QUOTE (maggieh @ Dec 16 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863449





> Crystal - you think the hair is bad. Just you wait. Someday, in the not so terribly distant future, you'll received that dreaded piece of mail. You know, the one that . . . :brownbag: oh my I can hardly bring myself to say it . . . :behindsofa: oh heavens, you know :smcry: the piece of mail that invites you to join AARP! :eek2_gelb2:
> 
> Their marketing is very good - that darn little piece of mail came about 6 weeks before that "special" birthday![/B]


And, in your 60's ... the Medicare mail ... from every insurance company on earth!!! You don't get birthday cards ... you get Medicare birthday reminders! :smpullhair: (don't pull out too much hair ... it thins as you grow older! ... :smpullhair: ) 

And, then the catalogs ... I won't even go into a detailed list. But, lets start with the *Independant Living* catalog! I have the flu and got so depressed looking at this catalog! *Well, until I came to the page with the ... well, let's just say the pleasurable "V''s ... you know what I mean?*   

Crystal, I'd just pluck out that gray hair! Be gone with it I say! :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

My FIL is in his 80s and sent over some of his catalogs for me to look at! :w00t: I couldn't believe the "TOYS" that were in these catalogs along with the "as seen on tv," the scooters, velcro shoes, elastic pants, etc. It was shocking! :new_shocked: He wanted me to pick something out for Christmas!!! :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Now see here! ... I am trying to get over the flu. And, you guys are making me laugh so hard ... I am starting to cough! :HistericalSmiley: 

I hope the guys are reading this thread. I know Steve is ... he can be the quiet one. But, can't fool us. :HistericalSmiley: I can see Yung saying ... "Oh, my!!!" See what you were missing Yung?  And, Joe ... olice: ... keeping us in line.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love this thread! I haven't laughed this hard in a long time. I keep doing a visual of that hair and would have loved to have seen it. I'm sure it was quite entertaining. 
I really don't know how much gray hair I have, I have it colored every 5 weeks or so and plan on being blonde for the rest of my life.  
Crystal if that hair comes back you have try to get it pose for a picture. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This thread really made me laugh, and it reminded me of this essay on the joys of aging by Geroge Carlin:

Do you realize that the only time in our lives when we like to get old is when we're kids?
If you're less than 10 years old, you're so excited about aging that you think in fractions. "How old are you?" "I'm four and a half!" You're never thirty-six and a half. You're four and a half, going on five!
That's the key. You get into your teens, now they can't hold you back.
You jump to the next number, or even a few ahead. "How old are you?" "I'm gonna be 16!" You could be 13, but hey, you're gonna be 16!
And then the greatest day of your life . . . you become 21. Even the words sound like a ceremony . . . YOU BECOME 21. . . YES!!!
But then you turn 30. Oooohh, what happened there? Makes you sound like bad milk. He TURNED, we had to throw him out. There's no fun now, you're just a sour-dumpling. What's wrong? What's changed?
You BECOME 21, you TURN 30, then you're PUSHING 40. Whoa! Put on the brakes, it's all slipping away. Before you know it, you REACH 50 . . . and your dreams are gone.
But wait!!! You MAKE it to 60. You didn't think you would!
So you BECOME 21, TURN 30, PUSH 40, REACH 50 and MAKE it to 60. You've built up so much speed that you HIT 70!
After that it's a day-by-day thing; you HIT Wednesday! You get into your 80s and every day is a complete cycle; you HIT lunch; you TURN 4:30; you REACH bedtime.
And it doen't end there. Into the 90s, you start going backwards; "I was JUST 92."
Then a strange thing happens. If you make it over 100, you become a little kid again. "I'm 100 and a half!"
May you all make it to a healthy 100 and a half!!

HOW TO STAY YOUNG
1. Throw out nonessential numbers. This includes age, weight and height. Let the doctor worry about them. That is why you pay him/her.
2. Keep only cheerful friends. The grouches pull you down.
3. Keep learning. Learn more about the computer, crafts, gardening, whatever. Never let the brain idle. " An idle mind is the devil's workshop." And the devil's name is Alzheimer's.
4. Enjoy the simple things.
5. Laugh often, long and loud. Laugh until you gasp for breath.
6. The tears happen. Endure, grieve, and move on. The only person who is with us our entire life, is ourselves. Be ALIVE while you are alive.
7. Surround yourself with what you love, whether it's family, pets, keepsakes, music, plants, hobbies, whatever. Your home is your refuge. 
8 Cherish your health: If it is good, preserve it. If it is unstable, improve it. If it is beyond what you can improve, get help.
9. Don't take guilt trips. Take a trip to the mall, to the next county, to a foreign country, but NOT to where the guilt is.
10. Tell the people you love that you love them, at every opportunity.
AND ALWAYS REMEMBER:
Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You guys are all too funny!!

I started noticing some grays (on head) around 35. I'm 40 now and nowhere else so far.

My husband had one of those weird, long eyebrows hairs that seemed to come out of nowhere--creepy! lol.

don't want to sound like a broken record, but exercise helps tremendously with the aches and pains of aging. Getting at least 30 min of cardio MOST days of the week and at least every other day strength training and stretching--yoga and pilates are wonderful for that. And as for weights, you don't need heavy ones--just the little hand-held dumbbells...2-4 lbs will do it!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 17 2009, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863506


> God, I despise ma'am. Whatever happened to Miss, or Hey, sexy girl?
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


ME TOO! I am only 22 and I get called "ma'am" ALL THE TIME! :smpullhair: 

On a separate note. My boyfriend noticed my first gray hair last year (I was 21) when we were vacationing in Hawaii. It was a depressing day in paradise although he was highly amused. :bysmilie: I blamed it on finals though...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 17 2009, 09:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863600


> QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 17 2009, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863506





> God, I despise ma'am. Whatever happened to Miss, or Hey, sexy girl?
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


ME TOO! I am only 22 and I get called "ma'am" ALL THE TIME! :smpullhair: 

On a separate note. My boyfriend noticed my first gray hair last year (I was 21) when we were vacationing in Hawaii. It was a depressing day in paradise although he was highly amused. :bysmilie: I blamed it on finals though... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

On the "ma'am" issue...I never liked it either until I came back to work for the air force--EVERYONE is ma'am or sir, no matter the age. It's a sign of respect. Now I don't mind it so much


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh ya'll--this is waaayyy too funny!!!!!!!!!!!! Laughing my buns off..... :biggrin:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the laugh...you made my morning.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
you guys are histerical!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863453


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Dec 16 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863449





> Crystal - you think the hair is bad. Just you wait. Someday, in the not so terribly distant future, you'll received that dreaded piece of mail. You know, the one that . . . :brownbag: oh my I can hardly bring myself to say it . . . :behindsofa: oh heavens, you know :smcry: the piece of mail that invites you to join AARP! :eek2_gelb2:
> 
> Their marketing is very good - that darn little piece of mail came about 6 weeks before that "special" birthday![/B]


You gotta be kidding??? They keep track of every single person who turns a certain age? And what is that 'special' age? I'm thinking I may not be getting the mail that year.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well, let's see,  I've heard people say that it's the milestone birthday that comes after 45. Not that I have hit that big 5-0 yet, :innocent: no sirree :new_shocked: not miss Maggie here! :brownbag: 

And just in case you had no intentions of joining because of course you're not that old, they even send you a "temporary" AARP membership card just so you can really feel old!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863362


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 16 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863332





> :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: OMG, I haven't laughed that hard in ages!!!!!! The tears are still rolling down my cheeks :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laugh it up Pat. I'm saying it was a GOOD inch long!!! I should have taken a picture of it beside a ruler. I tossed that baby so fast this morning. Now that I think about it, I should have at least given it a proper burial. That sucker had to have been living there for a long time to get that long! And it was SNEAKY! I'm looking in a magnifying mirror all the time when tweezing my brows. HOW could I have not seen it? And seriously, am I the only woman on earth that this has happened to?

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Dec 16 2009, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863335


> I'm so tempted to laugh but I know as soon as I do I'll have one of those suckers growing out of my eyebrows. I'm going to go pluck and quietly giggle on the inside.[/B]


Oh Angelyn, you have a good 10-15 years before you have to worry about this. IF you have to worry about this. I'm thinking I must truly be the only woman this has happened to.

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 16 2009, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863340


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863323





> Ok…I’ll just say it. I found a gray wiry hair about an inch long, IN MY EYEBROW!!!![/B]



Wait till they start coming out your ears and nose... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

They better not. I'm telling you if that starts to happen, poke me with a fork cuz I'm done!

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 16 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863341


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:
> 
> Whew, I thought something horrible happened to you in the middle of the night!
> 
> ...


Well I'm in my 40's and my 30's NEVER were like this. They may be able to match my brow hair to my head hair, but if they continue to get long and wirey I don't know what the heck I'm going to do.

Geritol...do they still make Geritol? I'm adding to my list of things to pick up at the store that old people get.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know,you pluck a grey hair 5 more come to the funeral.... The fun is only beginning,first a it's a grey hair then you'll wake up and inspect yourself to see what new things are growing on you.. I swear I woke up one morning and wondered when I grew that second a**,I know it wasn't there when I went to bed the night before. Even worse wait til you get up in the morning and things start falling off..... growing old isn't for sissies...


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LOL!!!!!!

Welcome to the club. And they say the 40's is the new 30's.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Dec 18 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864016


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LOL!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the club. And they say the 40's is the new 30's.[/B]


I want to know who "THEY" is and have a little chat with "THEM." :exploding:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863471


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 16 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863468





> I don't want to scare you, but wait until you find grey hair in another, shall I say....ahem... private area! That really the end all![/B]


Oy Vey! I'm not Jewish but that seems like the right expression. Spelling might not be right though. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok, this just made me almost spit out my soda! I had NO idea this happened....what about your leg and arm hair? Your armpit hair? I read one post that said it stopped growing in those places, is that true? I am *gulp* turning 30 in the new year and havne't found a gray hair yet but have sworn that I saw one mixed into my brown hair. I even made DH look for it so we could get rid of it - he either wanted to torture me or he really didn't find it.

So ladies, spill it - what else happens as you get older - they never talked about all of this in high school health class!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 18 2009, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864109


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863471





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 16 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863468





> I don't want to scare you, but wait until you find grey hair in another, shall I say....ahem... private area! That really the end all![/B]


Oy Vey! I'm not Jewish but that seems like the right expression. Spelling might not be right though. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok, this just made me almost spit out my soda! I had NO idea this happened....what about your leg and arm hair? Your armpit hair? I read one post that said it stopped growing in those places, is that true? I am *gulp* turning 30 in the new year and havne't found a gray hair yet but have sworn that I saw one mixed into my brown hair. I even made DH look for it so we could get rid of it - he either wanted to torture me or he really didn't find it.

So ladies, spill it - what else happens as you get older - they never talked about all of this in high school health class!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Honestly Erin, I'm not sure how much more info I can handle. :smpullhair: Although, not having to shave or wax certain areas seems ok to me.  Hey, I'm trying to look at this through rose colored glasses. B) I'll just have to make sure I have a good laser hair removal place lined up as well as someone trustworthy to make sure my eyebrows are well groomed. Hmmmm....maybe I need to be finding someone for the brows now. :shocked:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 17 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863514


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Dec 16 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863449





> Crystal - you think the hair is bad. Just you wait. Someday, in the not so terribly distant future, you'll received that dreaded piece of mail. You know, the one that . . . :brownbag: oh my I can hardly bring myself to say it . . . :behindsofa: oh heavens, you know :smcry: the piece of mail that invites you to join AARP! :eek2_gelb2:
> 
> Their marketing is very good - that darn little piece of mail came about 6 weeks before that "special" birthday![/B]


And, in your 60's ... the Medicare mail ... from every insurance company on earth!!! You don't get birthday cards ... you get Medicare birthday reminders! :smpullhair: (don't pull out too much hair ... it thins as you grow older! ... :smpullhair 

And, then the catalogs ... I won't even go into a detailed list. But, lets start with the *Independant Living* catalog! I have the flu and got so depressed looking at this catalog! Well, until I came to the page with the ... well, let's just say the pleasurable "V''s ... you know what I mean?   

Crystal, I'd just pluck out that gray hair! Be gone with it I say! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you serious??? Now there's something I never in a million years would have guessed would be in a catalog designed for Seniors!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 17 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863516


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 16 2009, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863514





> QUOTE (maggieh @ Dec 16 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863449





> Crystal - you think the hair is bad. Just you wait. Someday, in the not so terribly distant future, you'll received that dreaded piece of mail. You know, the one that . . . :brownbag: oh my I can hardly bring myself to say it . . . :behindsofa: oh heavens, you know :smcry: the piece of mail that invites you to join AARP! :eek2_gelb2:
> 
> Their marketing is very good - that darn little piece of mail came about 6 weeks before that "special" birthday![/B]


And, in your 60's ... the Medicare mail ... from every insurance company on earth!!! You don't get birthday cards ... you get Medicare birthday reminders! :smpullhair: (don't pull out too much hair ... it thins as you grow older! ... :smpullhair: ) 

And, then the catalogs ... I won't even go into a detailed list. But, lets start with the *Independant Living* catalog! I have the flu and got so depressed looking at this catalog! *Well, until I came to the page with the ... well, let's just say the pleasurable "V''s ... you know what I mean?*   

Crystal, I'd just pluck out that gray hair! Be gone with it I say! :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

My FIL is in his 80s and sent over some of his catalogs for me to look at! :w00t: I couldn't believe the "TOYS" that were in these catalogs along with the "as seen on tv," the scooters, velcro shoes, elastic pants, etc. It was shocking! :new_shocked: He wanted me to pick something out for Christmas!!! :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: Ok some I'm dying to know what you picked out for your *FIL* to give you for Christmas!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 18 2009, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864109


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863471





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 16 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863468





> I don't want to scare you, but wait until you find grey hair in another, shall I say....ahem... private area! That really the end all![/B]


Oy Vey! I'm not Jewish but that seems like the right expression. Spelling might not be right though. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok, this just made me almost spit out my soda! I had NO idea this happened....what about your leg and arm hair? Your armpit hair? I read one post that said it stopped growing in those places, is that true? I am *gulp* turning 30 in the new year and havne't found a gray hair yet but have sworn that I saw one mixed into my brown hair. I even made DH look for it so we could get rid of it - he either wanted to torture me or he really didn't find it.

So ladies, spill it - what else happens as you get older - they never talked about all of this in high school health class!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Words of warning for Laser hair removal. It is really really hard, or impossible to do it on grey hair. So better get your bikini job finished early. :shocked: :biggrin: 

I guess the other icky thing is skin tags. I was shocked to see an ad. for a little skin tag removal thingy on the tv lately. :yucky:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 18 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864137


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 18 2009, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864109





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863471





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 16 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863468





> I don't want to scare you, but wait until you find grey hair in another, shall I say....ahem... private area! That really the end all![/B]


Oy Vey! I'm not Jewish but that seems like the right expression. Spelling might not be right though. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok, this just made me almost spit out my soda! I had NO idea this happened....what about your leg and arm hair? Your armpit hair? I read one post that said it stopped growing in those places, is that true? I am *gulp* turning 30 in the new year and havne't found a gray hair yet but have sworn that I saw one mixed into my brown hair. I even made DH look for it so we could get rid of it - he either wanted to torture me or he really didn't find it.

So ladies, spill it - what else happens as you get older - they never talked about all of this in high school health class!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Words of warning for Laser hair removal. It is really really hard, or impossible to do it on grey hair. So better get your bikini job finished early. :shocked: :biggrin: 

I guess the other icky thing is skin tags. I was shocked to see an ad. for a little skin tag removal thingy on the tv lately. :yucky:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Really? Had no idea about laser hair removal and gray hair. Good to know. Hey I've had a skin tag ever since I could remember. So more of those buggers are going to show up? Lovely, just lovely.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 18 2009, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864146


> QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 18 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864137





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 18 2009, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864109





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863471





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 16 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863468





> I don't want to scare you, but wait until you find grey hair in another, shall I say....ahem... private area! That really the end all![/B]


Oy Vey! I'm not Jewish but that seems like the right expression. Spelling might not be right though. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok, this just made me almost spit out my soda! I had NO idea this happened....what about your leg and arm hair? Your armpit hair? I read one post that said it stopped growing in those places, is that true? I am *gulp* turning 30 in the new year and havne't found a gray hair yet but have sworn that I saw one mixed into my brown hair. I even made DH look for it so we could get rid of it - he either wanted to torture me or he really didn't find it.

So ladies, spill it - what else happens as you get older - they never talked about all of this in high school health class!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Words of warning for Laser hair removal. It is really really hard, or impossible to do it on grey hair. So better get your bikini job finished early. :shocked: :biggrin: 

I guess the other icky thing is skin tags. I was shocked to see an ad. for a little skin tag removal thingy on the tv lately. :yucky:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Really? Had no idea about laser hair removal and gray hair. Good to know. Hey I've had a skin tag ever since I could remember. So more of those buggers are going to show up? Lovely, just lovely.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah! the lasers work due to the pigment. White hair, no pigment. I think they are making slight inroads into the problem, so maybe by the time you need it, it will work


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You mean next week? :smrofl: Sorry Crystal. I couldn't resist.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just want to go on record here.....I don't have any gray hairs....well I may have on my head, but I color my hair. No where else have I ever (found) anything. so far...and I'm 56 years old. 

oh, we do get large print Readers Digest - but it's entertaining, that doesn't make me old does it? A friend of Stan's ordered Playboy for him for Christmas :HistericalSmiley: oh brother.

Why didn't you measure that hair, Crystal? I'm curious now. :smrofl:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't know they make large print reader's digest!?? Just how big are the pages? or is it just thicker ? 
Inquring minds....

hmmm guess he doesn't need playboy in large print (another thought....is there a seniors version of Playboy???LOL)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 18 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864179


> You mean next week? :smrofl: Sorry Crystal. I couldn't resist. [/B]


 :w00t: I better clarify something here. The laser hair removal will be for all those pesky black chin hairs that are _*supposed*_ to pop up! (I'm sure I don't have any that I have to tweeze on occasion.) :innocent: I'll rely on someone at the salon to keep my brows in check. Which reminds me, I better make an appt. now since my poor old eyes can no longer see any out of control brow hairs. And I'm sincerly hoping that all other before mentioned areas will truly begin to lose hair. I'm not about to have laser hair removal in certain areas. I'm waaaaay to shy to do that. I wish I could but at my last obgyn appt, and had buttons buttoned and ties tied that my dr. said she didn't even know were on those gowns! :blush: 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 18 2009, 09:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864190


> I just want to go on record here.....I don't have any gray hairs....well I may have on my head, but I color my hair. No where else have I ever (found) anything. so far...and I'm 56 years old.
> 
> oh, we do get large print Readers Digest - but it's entertaining, that doesn't make me old does it? A friend of Stan's ordered Playboy for him for Christmas :HistericalSmiley: oh brother.
> 
> Why didn't you measure that hair, Crystal? I'm curious now. :smrofl:[/B]


I'm telling you Pat it was LONG! And the last thing I do before I leave the bathroom in the morning is to use a brow brush and then a brow gel on them. I'm telling you it had a life of it's own so it could hide. There is no other way I could have missed that thing.

btw...think maybe your eyes just can't tell the difference between gray and blonde? ::flee!!::


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 18 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864146


> QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 18 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864137





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 18 2009, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864109





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863471





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 16 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863468





> I don't want to scare you, but wait until you find grey hair in another, shall I say....ahem... private area! That really the end all![/B]


Oy Vey! I'm not Jewish but that seems like the right expression. Spelling might not be right though. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok, this just made me almost spit out my soda! I had NO idea this happened....what about your leg and arm hair? Your armpit hair? I read one post that said it stopped growing in those places, is that true? I am *gulp* turning 30 in the new year and havne't found a gray hair yet but have sworn that I saw one mixed into my brown hair. I even made DH look for it so we could get rid of it - he either wanted to torture me or he really didn't find it.

So ladies, spill it - what else happens as you get older - they never talked about all of this in high school health class!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Words of warning for Laser hair removal. It is really really hard, or impossible to do it on grey hair. So better get your bikini job finished early. :shocked: :biggrin: 

I guess the other icky thing is skin tags. I was shocked to see an ad. for a little skin tag removal thingy on the tv lately. :yucky:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Really? Had no idea about laser hair removal and gray hair. Good to know. Hey I've had a skin tag ever since I could remember. So more of those buggers are going to show up? Lovely, just lovely.
[/B][/QUOTE]


LMAO!!! They aren't skin tags. They're maturing beauty marks in odd places.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey, Hey, Hey now!!! Crystal has Andy Rooney eyebrows, so my beard, and stache, get thrown in the mix? :smrofl: 

Crystal, I was on a date once. Well, I didn't realize my chin hairs were so bad. While stopped at a light, my date says,
"you've got a few long black hairs hangin' from your chin". I said, "well stop for tweezers, then". He said, "nope", and hands
me his electric razor ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I was with my SIL one day, and she will reach over grab the hair with her fingernails, and rip it right out of your face. 
It use to scare me, as there was no warning. Now I'm used to it ~ LMAO


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 18 2009, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864222


> Hey, Hey, Hey now!!! Crystal has Andy Rooney eyebrows, so my beard, and stache, get thrown in the mix? :smrofl:
> 
> Crystal, I was on a date once. Well, I didn't realize my chin hairs were so bad. While stopped at a light, my date says,
> "you've got a few long black hairs hangin' from your chin". I said, "well stop for tweezers, then". He said, "nope", and hands
> ...


Deb, you should give her a knuckle sandwich~~~~I'll bet she won't do it again!!!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 18 2009, 02:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864109


> I am *gulp* turning 30 in the new year and havne't found a gray hair yet but have sworn that I saw one mixed into my brown hair. I even made DH look for it so we could get rid of it - he either wanted to torture me or he really didn't find it.
> 
> So ladies, spill it - what else happens as you get older - they never talked about all of this in high school health class![/B]


Ok, I made myself a pact that I would STOP pulling out my grey hairs when I turned 30. You're almost 30 and you haven't yet located ONE? SERIOUSLY??

I've never had any children, so I thought the whole thickening-around-the-midsection wouldn't happen to me. There would be no weight shift or weight gain in my world. I've always been thin with a flat stomach.

WAKE UP CALL! It DOES happen and, after the horror wore off, I am laughing and accepting of the changes. Besides, it gave me the chance to throw away all those pairs of slacks and go buy all new ones. And trust me, I had to get rid of them all.

And the brain lapses? What's up with those?? I consider myself pretty intelligent but these past couple of years, if there was a vote taken among those who spend the most time with me, I am sure I would be uh... what was I saying?

Also, I spent the weekend with Suzibingo. She's 9 yrs my junior. I was taking pictures and showing her the results on the viewfinder on the back of the camera when she said "you know it's weird, but I can see these better when I look _under _my glasses, instead of _through _my glasses". All I could do was grin. She looked at me and said "It's starting, isn't it?". Oh, Girlfriend; YES IT IS!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Dec 18 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864208


> I didn't know they make large print reader's digest!?? Just how big are the pages? or is it just thicker ?
> Inquring minds....
> 
> hmmm guess he doesn't need playboy in large print (another thought....is there a seniors version of Playboy???LOL)[/B]


No problem. The *Independent Living* catalog has magnifying glasses ... they light up, too! So, he can look at Playboy under the covers! The magnifying glasses are probably located in the catalog next to the *V's* ... know what I mean?


----------

